# background plants



## coool_brain (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi everyone.

Please somebody suggest some background plants to grow in PLAIN GRAVEL(stones/chips).

I prefer plants with small leaves like cobomba. By the way can we grow cobomba in plain gravel.

thanks in advance


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Yes it will grow in gravel, I have a ton of L indica it is similar to combomba but turns red at the top.


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*wisteria, water sprite, moneywort, ludwigia repens, elodea*


----------



## littlefish (Aug 4, 2010)

ludwigia, vallisneria, hygrofila, rotala


----------



## Cole (Aug 18, 2010)

Heteranthera Zosterifolia (Star Grass)


----------



## coool_brain (Jul 4, 2010)

thanks guys will try some of those


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Jungle vals and crypt spiralis are AWESOME background plants.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

If your planting your tank that much i would consider a better substrate. i started off with gravel in my 20 gallon, then when i started getting into planting my tanks and what not, the gravel just wasnt cutting it.


----------



## knownothingfishowner (Feb 22, 2010)

Have cabomba in regular gravel fed by flourish tabs and it does great. But, it requires a little more light than what standard lights put out. 

If you're running regular stock light, may want to go with hornwort. It's not as pretty-green as cabomba, but it's sturdy as hell and cheap too. 

Don't forget the flourish tabs either. Flourish tabs are a great substitute for the time being before one eventually gets to eco-complete or flora-max or some other plant substrate set up.


----------



## coool_brain (Jul 4, 2010)

thanks mk4gti and knownothingfishowner

very informative

flourish tabs i will remember. also will think about the substrate.


----------

